# Unwanted knocking noise



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

Hi, I just replaced the front bushings of my 95 sentra, but i still am experiencing knocking noise whenever I drive over bumpy roads. What can the problem be? Do i have to change my front wheel suspension?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

have your ball joints checked out!


----------

